# Boulder Creek Town Run?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Been spilling for a week and a half. Levels are prime. 

Launch your raft below the park unless you're bringing your a game!

I think we'll pass last week's brief peak over the next few days if we didn't today. 

The canyon is super fun right now for IV,IV+ kayaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

